# Liver Roan Brittany Lady.........



## tuffdawg (Oct 13, 2008)

This is my newest baby! Karma. 

Isnt she beautiful?


----------



## rip18 (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome shot!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 13, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> This is my newest baby! Karma.
> 
> Isnt she beautiful?


 

Yep. Great capture.

Hoss


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 13, 2008)

rip18 said:


> Awesome shot!



Really? I am proud of this one....... its now my screen saver.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 13, 2008)

You ought to be proud of that one.  Depth of field just right so that most of the dog is sharp.  The eye & head are super sharp.  The background & foreground are clean & uncluttered.  The composition is pleasing.  The detail is there in all the light AND dark areas (exposure good).  The subject is cute & posing in a pleasing way.  What isn't to be proud of?


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep, the puppy and the picture.
Excellent, nice bokeh!
Rip, you said it all, and then some.


----------



## Smokey (Oct 13, 2008)

rip18 said:


> You ought to be proud of that one.  Depth of field just right so that most of the dog is sharp.  The eye & head are super sharp.  The background & foreground are clean & uncluttered.  The composition is pleasing.  The detail is there in all the light AND dark areas (exposure good).  The subject is cute & posing in a pleasing way.  What isn't to be proud of?



Took the words right out of my mouth I tell ya!!


----------



## leo (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice shot, pretty pup


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2008)

Fine pic! Mighty purty puppy!!


----------



## raydawg (Oct 16, 2008)

*Brittanys*

Yeah Beautiful dog.

We absolutely love our Brittanys!


----------

